# How do you explain your MAC obsession??



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 16, 2008)

So... my mom confronts me tonight and says "im not putting you down but.. I dont understand how someone can like a brand of makeup SO much.. to where they sit and blog about it and chat on forum boards with people about it."

I found it realllly difficut to explain in words why i loved MAC so much- I tried showing her the CoC video, and the facecharts, the promo pics-- to show her that MAC is more of a cultural phenomenon than just a cosmetics line... but it's hard

So how do you explain WHY you're obsessed with MAC? Like what is it that draws you to the brand SO much that we literally-- and myself included-- sit on a WEBSITE for hours talking about the brand??? What do you say to people who dont understand your obsession???


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't really feel like I have to give a really thorough explanation of why. It's as simple as saying it's a hobby you really enjoy. Everyone has their own hobbies so I guess you could use one of her's that you don't really like or understand so she has some perspective of why.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 16, 2008)

I guess at times even I wonder why im soooo obsessed with MAC... I mean I know the obvious reasons- the LE, the black sleek packaging, the B2M, the QUALITY... but what makes me "obsessed" for lack of a better word? I mean- i know I have a really addictive personality- but really? In the end- it is JUST makeup.. and theres so many other things i could spend my money on(granted i always pay ALL my bills, have no credit card debt, and put at LEAST $300 back in my savings every month)-- but i WANT to buy the makeup with my extra cash! LOL! wtf???


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't...LOL... Plain and simple, I studied hard in school, got a good job... I make sure all my bills are paid and that I have savings put away, therefore I can do what I damn please with my money...If I had to though, it's different than any other...I enjoy the new innovations that MAC always has...I enjoy the colours and the different array of products that they offer for women of all colours and ethnicities...With MAC, there is something for everyone...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 16, 2008)

I completely agree ^^^^ .... i guess my question more-over wasn't meant to stir up a "should you explain to people" discussion-- but more like what the driving force is that makes us all LOVE mac so much... Like with baseball- i love baseball because it moves me, it reaches a part of my heart that nothing else does (except for my son).. aside from the games, keeping score, the hot dogs and sauza margaritas and trips to spring training, baseball reaches a part of me that just wakes me up.... My explanation of the underlying reasons of why i love the sport i guess is a lot more "acceptable" of an explanation than of why i love MAC..... considering over-all baseball has that kind of reaction that inspire poetry, books, and movies.. you know?

Agh i dont know- maybe im not making any sense?? Id love to say that make "reaches into my soul" as well butttttt... I dont know really if thats WHY I love it...


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 16, 2008)

*shrug* there's a lot of worse things that we could be spending our money on.  I love MAC because there is an art to makeup, and having the best quality supplies allows me to explore my creativity and create some really amazing looks.  For some reason, people think of makeup as a vanity, or a frivolity, when it's just as much an art form as sculpture or painting.  Just because it makes us look pretty doesn't mean it isn't hard


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 16, 2008)

for me, makeup is an art form. there is always more to learn. its a creative outlit. MAC is constantly coming up with more beautiful colors & concepts. they are always challenging & changing & creating. they revalutionalize the MUA world bc they are always on the edge.
by learning, reading, blogging, experimenting you are too


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 16, 2008)

I know what you mean...LOL... I think I just went off on that tangent because of a comment made by one of my "big" bosses today... He made a comment along the lines of how I must have lots of make-up because everyday it looks different and maybe since I have so much disposable income I don't need my raise...What I do with my money is my business... So he can bite me... Anywho, back to the topic at hand, LOL... I love it because of the innovations and it's one of the few lines that doesn't cause skin concerns for me... Being a WOC it's really find products that match... and MAC just works sooooooo perfectly..


----------



## Lapis (Sep 16, 2008)

generally it's only my friends that would comment on my makeup collection to which I can usually go "bite me" and they let it go, lol

My dh has said nothing about the growth of the size of my stash (nothing to quite a bit) and he pays for it so I figure if he doesn't say anything about it no one has a right to broach the topic


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 17, 2008)

My husband has no idea how much I have!  I hide it


----------



## gooblyglob (Sep 17, 2008)

Like some others who have replied here, I see make up as an art medium, coming here allows me to see how other artists use the medium and so on...

And like Tracey1025 above - I also hide most of it! Yes, I have too much to use up...but I do love the limited edition packaging way too much!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 17, 2008)

Well the short answer is that I just like it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like being creative and I like that it makes me look better than being plain and natural and that it's so easy to change a look with one different colour. Also I love being able to try new products and there's always something new, especially with MAC.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have to. My husband says it's my hobby, and artistic expression, and it is no worse than buying 6 shades of grey oil paint to muck around on a canvas.  He 'gets' what I get out of it.  I love to express myself through makeup!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 17, 2008)

"Would you rather me be ugly?"

It's my hobby, potential career, and it's just fun. I don't need to justify it to anyone else.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 17, 2008)

I became addicted when i was 15. i say damn it blame the lipgloss that was my first gift was a lipgloss set. I feel like makeup is my accessory. Because i dont wear a lot of jewelry only my earrings and everything else to make my outfit pull together is my makeup.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't *shrugs*

I'm not trying to be mean to you at all, but personally, I don't have to explain ANYTHING I do to ANYONE, unless I'm affecting them in some way.

Edited to add:

I read the other post about why I actually like MAC...and...IDK it's just HOT. I've always been into art, color, beauty, fashion and MAC is just IT. I blog and chat and dream about it because it sparks excitement and creativity. It's like little boy who collects Pokemon cards, he loves it, it engages him in something that he enjoys; so he talks about it with anyone who will listen, especially those who share his love for Pokemon! LOL


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_It's my hobby, potential career, and it's just fun. I don't need to justify it to anyone else._

 
Exactly, I love it, it makes me happy and thats all that matters


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't need to explain why I love MAC. It's my hobby and I buy them with my own money.

I came home with 4 new e/s yesterday and the BF only said ... 'Again???' 

I've more other more expensive hobbies like buying designer handbags and camera lenses...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 17, 2008)

These are good answers girls, thanks! The other day I said to my dad "At least Im not spending my money on drugs!" he kind of looked at me said "okay then." and let it go.... haha


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't explain it I just say I love mac....and leave it at that....


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok I still think that this is kinda going in a way that i didnt really mean it too- I guess i should have rephrased my origninal question

my mom's question asking me about why i love MAC so much lead me to try and get her to understand how i FELT when i looked at the face charts, promo pics, etc.... and it got ME wondering in turn what it is about MAC that draws me to their products and consumes a good portion of my life.....

I didnt mean that how do you explain it to other PEOPLE... I meant how do you explain in general (even to yourself) what makes MAC such an obsession to you personally.... because that really got me wondering... I hope that makes better sense..

I didnt feel like i needed to explain anything to my mom- i felt more like I want to share with her what makes me look at everything and go "this is soooo effing cool."


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 18, 2008)

Before I became a make-up artist I went for a job interview in Marketing.  One of the things I had to present is "what brand am I" I chose Mac.  Not only because I love Mac specifically for these points.

As a make-up company Mac really stands out in a lot of ways.  

1-There is generally excellent quality to their items.  Not all products will work for everyone but I think the broad appeal is that there is actually something for everyone. 

2- The way they promote themselves is very different to other brands whether they be high street or fashion.  Mac does not advertise in convential ways, no commercials, no billboards no shop promotions even at their stands in department stores you never see GWP.  They don't do any of the kinds of promos that other brands do. 3

-Color stories, they continually put things together in colour stories to help push the products instead of just having a regular line and then special items like everyone else they mix the two in special color stories which are released for a limited time. 

4-Cult status, because they do so many limited edition colors and package them specially (sometimes) and partner with famous actresses or designers for special color stories they create a sort of cult glamour around the brand.

5-Makeup for makeup artists, as far as I know in the range of department store brands they are the only ones that have a seperate range of colours and products strictly for the pro market, plus they have pro stores which target that market seperately from the standard market.  There is a feeling of "specialness" attached to buying products that are limited to certain stores.  And buying cosmetics made "strictly for professionals" (even though anyone can buy them).  I remember saying in my interview that MaxFactor claims to be the "Make-up of Make-up artists" but the truth is MAC really is.  All the MA's I've been use MAC (not exclusively) and generally it is their first choice for colour make-up especially for eyes.   There are loads of other Professional brands for make-up artistry of all kinds but I think the way Mac styles their promotions and color stories really taps into the make-up artists creativity and desire to create beauty and fantasy through cosmetics.

6-Change, by constantly changing the promoted color story and coming out with new colors whether they are re-promotes or brand new keeps the brand fresh and live and keeps customers interested.

Mac's strategy is fairly unique and they tap into women's desire for the new, the exciting, the promise of the next big thing, that holy grail item always just out reach.  

Anyway, that explains why I think we love MAC and why it has such a cult status with so many.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey1025* 

 
_My husband has no idea how much I have! I hide it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Same here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love MAC because of the color selection. The other day I did a "sunrise" look and was wishing I had Passionate e/s. None of the pinks I own were bright enough.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 18, 2008)

I tell people that it is art.. its creativity.. its allowing yourself to look "different" everyday.. who doesn't want variety?
I am really sick and tired of people who say I have too much makeup.. and seriously - they have no idea about too much makeup because they haven't seen some of the collections on this site--my collection is miniature compared to some that I've seen lol... those people are my heros!
Someone said on some thread somewhere... "it's my face, (i can do what I want with it) you worry about your own"... that is brilliant.. that is what I am going to say from now on.

I can go on and on about this.. some people are fascinated with trains, collecting stamps.. cars, and other things that I am not interested in.. I don't say anything to them- Everyone has their thing (or things) that make them happy.. and one of my things is MAC.. so kiss it! Haters.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_So... my mom confronts me tonight and says "im not putting you down but.. I dont understand how someone can like a brand of makeup SO much.. to where they sit and blog about it and chat on forum boards with people about it."_

 
lol, up until now my husband didn't get it either, but while trying to explain this thread and the one about going insane when losing your MAC stuff, I put it to him like this:  Me liking MAC and going on Specktra to talk about it with other girls is like if there were a forum for him to discuss everything there is about Metal Gear Solid (his absolute favourite videogame series).

His reaction: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  I'm just glad I don't seem _that_ crazy being obsessed with MAC!


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 19, 2008)

Hahh I've had a similar experience.
My friend came over before a night out to get ready, my room was a mess but in my wardrobe in perfect order was my huge collection. A look of horror (im not sure why it wasnt awe) came over her face and she said "Wow, I knew you were bad but I didn't think it was this bad".
i just laughed cause I think its funny, I think i sort of took it as a compliment. My family all know that im obsessed and discourage me form spending all my money on new collections and try not to let me walk past the shop if they can help it. 
My boyfriend doesn't comment cause he knows id just tell him to shut it. I dont think he knows how bad it is though.
hahaha when i talk about it like this its sort of like having an addiction to alcohol or drugs. I swear im not THAT bad.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

i just explain that it goes on a million times smoother,the shades are so flattering, and it lasts so much longer then any makeup i've ever tried. and when ur a girly girl that is major news lol.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 19, 2008)

My mom once said I had too much makeup... my response? "Would you rather me be a MAC addict or a crack addict?" I have an addictive personality as well but mine are healthy addictions... shoes, jeans and makeup.  Ever since then she hasnt bugged me about my shopping addiction.  I have been obsessed with makeup from a young age (about 8) and for me what got me hooked was the ability to transform myself through makeup. I considered myself a very homely girl but through makeup I was able to change my appearance. For me the draw to MAC (compared to any other brands) is the LE collections.  When a new collection comes out I am like "OMG if i dont get this today it will be gone forever!" I think thats why MACs marketing works so well....


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 19, 2008)

I am a creature of illogic, i love things passionately and often for the strangest reason.   

I love makeup in general (and this is a RECENT development) it makes me feel pretty.  I do realise that true beauty comes from the inside but putting a little paint on my face helps give me confidence when running into people.  I also love the way it energises me, doing my eyes can help me look more awake than I did before, kind of like smiling, fake it until you actually FEEL it.  

MAC specifically b/c of the few makeup artists I've seen have been wonderful, i live too far to get to one now but that experience turned me onto the shadows.  Add to that the fact that they are THE most blendable shadows I've ever tried, and I'm in love.  Honestly w/ the free shipping that I get whenever I do put in an order it doesn't cost ME much more than drugstore makeup would, for slightly more money I get much better quality its worth it. 

Why I check on spektra so much?   I do appreciate the people here, there are so many wonderfully kind, funny, and creative souls.  I absolutely adore when facecharts are posted because they give me ideas that I can then try and work with even though I only have afew makeup products.

I also enjoy the 'fantasy' factor, I love looking at the LE color collections in advance and day dreaming about the different products (right now I'm wanting a red she said palate, sooooo pretty, I haven't picked which one I'll get).  

Another reason which is SILLY but true, is that MAC has a name for it for certain people that I know.   At least among my aquaintances, those of us that are into makeup all get giddy over it.  I do wear makeup and buy makeup for me but that other gals notice it once in a while never hurts. Compliments do a girl good!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't explain it...My answer the one time my husband asked...

Why do you spend so much money on Makeup when it all seems to look so similar?

I went down in his studio and added up all his recording equipment, guitars, mics, keyboards, monitors, crap I couldn't identify and etc.. wrote the total of over 150k down on a piece of paper, handed it to him and then opened all my MAC storage boxes and laid them on the bed and asked him...

What exactly was your question again? 

He looked simply retarded and said, Well, Nevermind baby because ..  If you like it I love it. Never a word has been spoken since... Silly Boy!


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 19, 2008)

Oops, haha, I should've read through the thread first.  My reason (to myself) for loving MAC is that they're the best bang for the buck.  Not having much cash, I feel I can do more with $80 at MAC than in a clothing store.  I guess you can say makeup is a replacement for the wardrobe I can't get. =P  And the colours are pretty!  I might never wear a fuschia top but I'll wear Bright Fuschia on my eyes.  It's definitely an art too, b/c you have to know how to wear something like Bright Fuschia in proportion to your face, to the context of where you're going... I see doing my FOTD as a great challenge with (hopefully!) pretty results that make me feel good for the rest of the day.  And I love that I can transform into a personality that makes me feel good, be it mysterious, innocent, sweet... 

I love makeup!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 19, 2008)

wow you guys all have great answers!!!!!!!!!!!! Its helping soooo much! And i completely agree with everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree it's hard to explain but only because a lot of the time (in my experience), people view cosmetics as "omg! so superficial and vain" etc. So i've learnt to make a point of not explaining myself to closed-minded people.

Open minded people just tend to ask questions, and my answers are sort of an explanation as to why I love MAC so much.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been a pretty serious MAC addict since around 91. Yes ladies that means I am no spring chicken. Luckily my mom modeled for many years and loves makeup herself but even she comments that my "problem" is on a whole other level.

My feeling is this....everyone has something they like to and are willing to spend their hard earned cash on. Maybe its handbags, makeup or something worse, the point being everyone has something.

As for the time spent on forums discussing our collective "problem" my answer is simple. Nothing is more thrilling than bumping into your people. It is fun to shop and play with MAC but if you can do it with people who share your delight, so much the better.

In the end I agree with nearly everyone's sentiment. Our "problem" could certainly be worse and while it may be only makeup, MAC does it better than just about anyone else!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 17, 2008)

I've said this before in another thread and it still holds true to my thoughts on the matter. 

Makeup is a hobby and a form of expression.  Some people collect stamps or paint pictures.  We just paint that picture on our face.

As far as spending time on line or blogging about it.  Why not.  Most all of us love MAC and/or cosmetics.  I think we are pretty lucky to have this common bond that brought us all together.  It's a great community.


----------



## orchid13 (Oct 17, 2008)

I think i'm just obsessed. I wear makeup maybe two or three days out of the month but i buy makeup not just mac once every couple of weeks... My husband watches me when i sit there in the evening and just swatch out everything on my arms.... He thinks i'm silly ... i probably am ... but i cant see myself wearing makeup every single day ...=( I think i need to go to a MAC AA class or something ... sigh ...


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 17, 2008)

Usually, I answer that question with "I'm grown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Otherwise, I treat my makeup like I treat my paints/charcoals/etc. It's what I use for my art, and I like to be well stocked.


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 18, 2008)

I find makeup as my escape. It calms me. Coming up with a new look or just rearranging what I have is soothing. The past few years have been rough on me, my life has changed considerably. I only got into MAC a year ago, but I feel like it has really made me appreciate myself more. Before I didnt put a ton of stock into my appearance because I'd just had my son and was exhausted and got caught up in the "you just had a baby, it's okay" mentality. My husband and I were having marital problems, he was hardly ever home, so I just figured obviously he doesnt care to be home with me so I'm not going to put effort into how I look. Then I found MAC and Spektra. I was inspired by what people could do with a couple eyeshadows and a brush. It amazed me. It brought me out of my emotional rut. I decided "hey, that doesnt look too hard, I'm going to try it." It became an outlet for me, and ever since then I've been in love with the brand. Why MAC? It's hard to explain to people who dont love it the way I (we) do, but I researched the company. I found out what they were about and when you add that to the superior quality of their products, I say why not? If you enjoy something this much you wouldnt want to half-ass it, you want what you feel is the best for you. Not everyone loves MAC, and that is perfectly fine, there is nothing wrong with that. But I think it is ridiculous to have to explain why you like a certain brand of makeup, because I dont ask other people to explain to me why they use a certain brand of toilet paper or deoderant or dish soap. It all comes down to preference. To each their own I guess. If MAC makes you happy, I say go for it, because life is short and we all deserve to find that one thing that makes you truly totally undeniably happy. 

As for my hubby, at first it annoyed him, but now he has totally embraced it. He loves to hunt/fish/golf and he has preferences on brands, so I equated it to that, and he pretty much got the idea, haha. 

Much love to all you wonderful Specktra-ittes! You all are so talented and inspirational. I cant start my day without checking out Specktra!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_I find makeup as my escape. It calms me. Coming up with a new look or just rearranging what I have is soothing. The past few years have been rough on me, my life has changed considerably. I only got into MAC a year ago, but I feel like it has really made me appreciate myself more. Before I didnt put a ton of stock into my appearance because I'd just had my son and was exhausted and got caught up in the "you just had a baby, it's okay" mentality. My husband and I were having marital problems, he was hardly ever home, so I just figured obviously he doesnt care to be home with me so I'm not going to put effort into how I look. Then I found MAC and Spektra. I was inspired by what people could do with a couple eyeshadows and a brush. It amazed me. It brought me out of my emotional rut. I decided "hey, that doesnt look too hard, I'm going to try it." It became an outlet for me, and ever since then I've been in love with the brand. Why MAC? It's hard to explain to people who dont love it the way I (we) do, but I researched the company. I found out what they were about and when you add that to the superior quality of their products, I say why not? If you enjoy something this much you wouldnt want to half-ass it, you want what you feel is the best for you. Not everyone loves MAC, and that is perfectly fine, there is nothing wrong with that. But I think it is ridiculous to have to explain why you like a certain brand of makeup, because I dont ask other people to explain to me why they use a certain brand of toilet paper or deoderant or dish soap. It all comes down to preference. To each their own I guess. If MAC makes you happy, I say go for it, because life is short and we all deserve to find that one thing that makes you truly totally undeniably happy. 

As for my hubby, at first it annoyed him, but now he has totally embraced it. He loves to hunt/fish/golf and he has preferences on brands, so I equated it to that, and he pretty much got the idea, haha. 

Much love to all you wonderful Specktra-ittes! You all are so talented and inspirational. I cant start my day without checking out Specktra!_

 
wow i cant believe how much your reply has hit home. I just had my son too, and im going through soooo much crap with his father (who has NEVER seen him, but yet, wants joint-custody. Which he's admitted is just to spite me because I didnt have an abortion when he told me to.) and school, work, etc- I feel lie I dont have an outlet for ANYTHING.... MAC is def my outlet- i get away from the craziness of motherhood, of homework, of work, of dealing w/ Erik (his father).... 

This change so much and are soooo hectic that i feel like MAC is a constant in my life that allows me to outlet my emotions... It sounds stupid but sometimes durring the day i feel SO horrible and just... stressed out ridiculously-- but hey- I know I LOOK good.. lmao!


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't really had to explain it to anyone other than my fiance. Nobody else really cares. But I basically just told him, "hun, it's not just makeup for me, it's a hobby, and just plain & simple.. something I enjoy. It's also kind of like a club of sorts. I don't have anyone else I can rave on about "omg this brand new collection that looks so amazing".. but if I said that to THEM, they would understand!. There are forums for everything, from weddings, to pregnancies, to food, to video games.. why not makeup?"

He gets it now.


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_wow i cant believe how much your reply has hit home. I just had my son too, and im going through soooo much crap with his father (who has NEVER seen him, but yet, wants joint-custody. Which he's admitted is just to spite me because I didnt have an abortion when he told me to.) and school, work, etc- I feel lie I dont have an outlet for ANYTHING.... MAC is def my outlet- i get away from the craziness of motherhood, of homework, of work, of dealing w/ Erik (his father).... 

This change so much and are soooo hectic that i feel like MAC is a constant in my life that allows me to outlet my emotions... It sounds stupid but sometimes durring the day i feel SO horrible and just... stressed out ridiculously-- but hey- I know I LOOK good.. lmao!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I know exactly what you mean. Motherhood has been the greatest experience in my life thus far, but I forgot about myself. And then my husband and I started having problems and our marriage essentially started to fall apart. Once I decided to start "playing" around withe makeup and then branched out to MAC, I realized that "hey, I can look damn good." Then looking good made me feel good. I figured out that it was okay to think about myself and that I wasnt selfish if I did. It helped me figure a lot of things out and in turn save my marriage. There is nothing like experimenting and trying new things with my makeup. Sometimes when I've had a rough day (I have my own day care business. I dont put makeup on every morning) and all of the kids I watch have gone home, I'll go sit and put a full face of makeup on. No one will really see it but my family, but it makes me feel amazing and relieves so much stress. It is an amazing outlet. I hope that everything gets better for you with your son's father. And when it gets hard, just go make yourself gorgeous, hun! Because like you said even when shit hits the fan and life gets stressful, you'll still look good


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 18, 2008)

i've come to realize that when it comes to being passionate about a hobby that your friends and loved ones are not into, it's almost impossible to make someone understand _why _that is your hobby.  you can explain it until you're blue in the face and only hope they are accepting of it and embrace it as a part of who you are.   it shouldn't really require any explaining on your part either.  

and just like with any other hobby you choose to discuss it in whatever medium you choose, whether it be on the internet or in person with people who are just as passionate about it as you are.  who _doesn't_ love to talk about their hobby with like-minded people!  that's why we're here.

if anyone has something negative to say about it, especially when it doesn't hurt you or anyone around you, then that's *their *problem.  you do what you enjoy, that's what makes you YOU.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





on a funny note, whenever my boyfriend feels the need to talk shit about it, i always say "i'm sorry, but i refuse to look ugly like your exes".  hahaha


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well when I was younger, having makeup was really just for fun I guess, but now it is something that I am completely infatuated with, and nobody really gets it. To me it's so much more than pretty colors and what not...it's one of the ways I express myself, I love experimenting and coming up with new looks.  It's really strange b/c I am not creative or artistic in any way WHATSOEVER but with my makeup it's like I transform, idk it's so strange. My husband totally knew about my obsession wayyy before we got married so he can't really say much. One thing though is that I just recently found Specktra, and it's so friggin awesome that I found people that feel the same way about makeup! I completely adore this site and everyone that posts here. Sorry this is so long, but I just love that there is some place I can go and feel like part of a group and share my thoughts about my fav MAC. You girls totally ROCK!


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 2, 2008)

at this point my work explains it all...because im good at it and I dont just know how to apply it on my own i know how to apply on others. there's so much to understand to really be a makeup artist and if a painter isnt questions then a makeup aritsy shouldnt be questions either..but you know what drives me INSANE!!!! when someone says "oh look shes playing with her makeup"OMG!!! i can rip someones eyes out...For the record i dont play with makeup.this is a business and a hobby! oh trust me i give it to anyone...


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 4, 2008)

with me, it's a chance to live out my daydreams. it makes me feel like the glamarous girl i have always wanted to be.


----------



## _Ella_ (Dec 4, 2008)

My mom said something, but the other way around.. She was looking at my mac (and trying with some oooh and aaaahs) and said she was very happy I´d rather spend my money on MAC than on alcohol, drugs or cigarettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then she looked in her purse and found 3 Mattene´s, 3 lady dangers, 2 rouge noirs and some bronzer and said `hmmm nevermind`


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 4, 2008)

I got into MAC about 4 months ago and I really love MAC because they have such amazing products and the quality of it is great! My mom once got on me ordering so much MAC makeup online even though I found a lipliner and lipstick that she has from MAC herself.


----------



## Penn (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm obsessed with make up in general but I think it's more towards MAC because they have such a huge variety of colours and you get good quality for a reasonable price. I love drawing and I like art, so make up to me is art. I like creating new looks and seeing how far I can go with it and being here opened that door of opportunities. I get to see how other people use their make up and how creative make up can really be. It's definitely an inspiration, and I'm glad to be here.

People usually assume that if you have a lot of make up that you're insecure, but I don't think thats the case at all.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 5, 2008)

You have no idea how many times I've had to talk about this with my male cousins!
Everyone likes something right?
He spent $200 on Jordans and he calls me crazy for buying two pigments?!?
Other then his brother and him no one else really cares what I do with my money.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the obsession comes when you share the obsession with others or are being enabled by it a lot from makeup groups, forums, clubs, etc. You hype each other up because it's a common interest. That's where my obsession stems from. 

I think without forums and such hype (positive reviews towards MAC), I wouldn't have had one - I would've been stuck in my NYX phase still and not be so broke. Haha.

I personally love that it's a high end product that money-wise, is more affordable, and the variety and all other perks (b2m, LE collections) really drawn you in more.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 5, 2008)

MAC is never the same, its not just one colour, shade, style, tone.  Its different each time, in different lighting, differrent application method and different paired with another product.  It explores different textures and the *possibilities are endless*. I want to know how to work all those possibilities and thats why I can spend hours using it and researching it online. 

I know this sounds cheesy but its all sexes, all ages, all races.  it can be neutral, colourful, playful, classy and sexy.  can clinique do that?

Thats why I'm obsessed with MAC and no other brand.

Simply, im a girly girl who loves makeup.  Majority of ppl just need to know that response and dont need to know the deeper reasons ^^.


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 5, 2008)

I was the biggest Tom Boy growing up.. I was poor and never really had anything like make up brought for me. My fiance got me into m.a.c - and I loved it. I loved the varity, the quality and the price is good for what it is.. 

I couldn't explain why I wanted more and more make up.. but my fiance said to me one said to me one day "It's your hobbie", he's so good, he works weekends to support it and never gets what he wants. I truely love him (and mac).

Mac makes me feel like I can face the world. I feel more attractive to my fiance and it gives me confidence because I can put make up on and make it look semi decent! I've never been creative person until now and I really enjoy it.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 5, 2008)

I also see makeup as an artform. I wouldn't call the makeup i wear day to day an artform though... 
I just like to play around with diffrent colours and combinations and shapes. It puts an extra spring in my step. It makes me feel ready for the day.

When people ask me why i'm so crazy about MAC, i say its a hobby like anything else. My best friend's is traveling to exotic locations (Africa, Australia, Peru etc), my boyfriend's is hockey, my brother's is football. Like some when love the hills, i like make up. It;s something i put on my face alomost everyday, why wouldn't i care about it? Besides, MAC is fun! How can you look at Jampacked lg and NOT want to put it on and dance around?
Point prouven!


----------



## a_star (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a serious obsession with MAC and i cannot explain it.


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't really explain it I just like it it's like a hobby for me, It's something I really enjoy. Only my mum knows how big my collection is. My friends know I like MAC but not how much I buy.


----------

